# How to attach UV lamp to mesh lid?



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Just setting up my new living vivarium with the T5 Tropical Pro lamp. Having difficulty attaching the UV lamp and reflector to the mesh lid (exo terra viv). Does anyone know of an easy way to do this?


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

amazing_gecko said:


> Just setting up my new living vivarium with the T5 Tropical Pro lamp. Having difficulty attaching the UV lamp and reflector to the mesh lid (exo terra viv). Does anyone know of an easy way to do this?


 
Either get an exo terra hood (expensive option) or attached the bulb externally on a modified lamp stand. 

I normally use a UVB tube (the width of the tank) an place it on the mesh outside the tank, this coupled with a home made reflector tunnel made from 1/2 a drainpipe and some heave duty tin foil (turkey foil)

Does the job and no where near as expensive as the exo hoods

Hopes this helps


----------



## Preacher (Mar 31, 2009)

i used the little plastic grips from the starter unit kit to hold the lamp in place in my exo and then covered it over the top of the mesh lid with tin foil (shiny side down) to reflect it. Apparently the exo hood wont take the arcadi bulbs. But arcadijohn said that they are planning a hood in the next few months.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes we do have a T5 being launched in two weeks and ready for sale in November for mesh top units,

In the controller box there is usually a little pack of plastic nuts and bolts.

Gently push the bolt through the mesh and attach the clear lamp holder then simply do the nut up that's the easiest way at present

Good luck

John


----------

